# 16gb wifi transformer vs nexus 7 at same price



## dvereb (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have a tough decision to make here that I hope you can help with. I fell in love with the idea of the transformer the day I saw it - the keyboard dock looked awesome. I have a friend who really wants to sell his before he moves out of town. He said he'd go as low as $200 for the tablet and the keyboard dock (both used, obviously). I love having all the fastest stuff when I can, though, so I'm torn between buying it and keeping it vs buying it and selling it to buy a nexus 7. Thoughts? I'm just wondering if any of you feel like not having a quad core is holding you back from anything. I can trade it in for $209 via amazon (not including the keyboard dock...not sure where to sell that), so I know I'd be able to get a nexus 7. I'm just worried that if I buy it, I'll be wishing I had the Prime or the TF300.

Thanks for any comments you may have,
Dave

Edit: I read this, but it is from March - is it still applicable?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21485-indecisive-guy-here-just-a-question/


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

To be honest with you, I would probably go with the 7 or save a little money and get the infinity. I just believe that technology moves so fast, why get something that came out last year when you could get this years processor for the same price. I own a tf101 and I'm kind of contemplating selling it for an up grade. 
I do love my transformer tho, and have gotten used to the big screen. You'll like it I'm sure, but why not get a quad core?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvereb (Nov 14, 2011)

7" quad with no keyboard vs 10" dual with a keyboard....that was my issue. Now that I'm reading rumors about a "Nexus 10," I think I'll have to just wait it out and save up. I've never held a 7" tablet, but I have a feeling I'd regret it vs the 10", if it ever comes out.

If you're interested in selling, you can do a trade-in on the tf101 for $209 through amazon (shipped), last I checked. The thing is, you have to be okay with the $209 being a gift card to Amazon, if I read correctly. For me, that wouldn't be too bad, though, since I buy diapers for my 8 month old through amazon all the time. I'd get my $200 back in no time. I'm not sure where you could trade in the keyboard dock, though. If I could find a place that would take them both for $300, I'd do it because that's $100 for free!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## 2easilyamused (May 1, 2012)

I have the TF101, and used to have the kb dock (work paid for it, but I had to give it back when I moved on). Thing is, I really didn't use the dock. It's great for the usb, and I hate that Acer is just about the only decent tablet manufacturer to include them, but overall the Transformer is a great tablet. That said, I went down to Gamestop and pre-ordered my Nexus 7 yesterday... So here are my thoughts: GPS - Have never used it. Larger screen on the TF - difficult to type on (even with thumb keyboard) also, makes the tablet heavier, so my arms get sore holding it. Processors - Tegra 3 is the clear winner here. Jelly Bean - It'll come to the TF... just a waiting game, but I still have some issues with ICS not working properly. Storage - This is causing me the most apprehension, because I use all the storage in my TF for movies, and that's what makes it a great portable media experience. But... with the cost of media from Google Play, I'll probably stream more content. NFC - not sure if I'll use it anymore than I used GPS. Taking all this into account, I would not hesitate to buy that TF + Dock. Keep it. Give it away as a gift. Save it for trips. You simply will not ever get that much Tablet for that price. Hell, I'll give you $50 RIGHT NOW for the dock, just for the usb ports...


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I would buy the keyboard also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

im trying to sell my transformer, please contact me at [email protected] id be willing to work out a trade for amazon credit if you'd like.

near perfect condition, screen protector and dock in one package. 300 for amazon credit would be great for me if your still thinking about it.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

No micro SD, no HDMI, Smaller screen, no optional dock which adds all kinds of features (maintainly usb and killer battery life).
If the tegra 2 was a dog I'd be more concerned about upgrading to the tegra 3 but this will obviously be a never ending cycle to have the latest and greatest. Everything has been fast and graphically capable enough since the introduction of dual core processors and 1g RAM which brings the nexus 7 one real long term advantage: timely unmolested updates which = timely roms to throw on it. This has ALWAYS been the main advantage of any Google device. But for me the nexus 7 lacks too many features. It's not like the Google phones which were all designed to be flagship devices. Nice hardware for the price though. My next $200 tablet will be known as a phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Tbh it depends on what you'll use it for. I I'd probably say go with the nexus but I use my tf with the keyboard dock a LOT and using the keyboard to charge phones is nice too hehe, I seeing as the dock by itself is 150 that's a pretty slamming deal. Buuuuut I do find d the performance lacking a lot


----------

